# Stabbed myself in hand



## dharel1705 (May 21, 2012)

Just like the title says. Earlier this evening while using a pairing knife, I manged to somehow stab myself in my left hand in the webbing between my thumb and index finger. :madman: It wasn't a wide cut, but pretty deep. I basically stuck myself with the tip of the knife. Don't even know how it happened. Better to be safe, I headed to the local emergency care center. A couple of stitches later and I'm down for the count for the next few days. My left hand is all taped up and I can't grip anything. I need to go back in 2 days for a wound check. After that, I'm not sure how long until the stitches come out.


----------



## dihymon (Jun 12, 2012)

That's a painful area. But if it makes you feel better I remember when I was in high school some girl put a comb through her hand. The round kind with a point at the end. Don't know how other than I know she was a little crazy.


----------



## GiantMountainTroll (Mar 27, 2012)

Dang bro, sucks to be your hand. Hope you heal in time to get back in the saddle.


----------



## chris_27 (Jan 15, 2021)

dharel1705 said:


> Just like the title says. Earlier this evening while using a pairing knife, I manged to somehow stab myself in my left hand in the webbing between my thumb and index finger. :madman: It wasn't a wide cut, but pretty deep. I basically stuck myself with the tip of the knife. Don't even know how it happened. Better to be safe, I headed to the local emergency care center. A couple of stitches later and I'm down for the count for the next few days. My left hand is all taped up and I can't grip anything. I need to go back in 2 days for a wound check. After that, I'm not sure how long until the stitches come out.


i stabbed myself there too, its turning into like a bubble


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Ian Limburg (Oct 27, 2020)

Wow man that stinks! If it makes you feel better I crashed over the handlebars once and cut clear through my bottom lip. Lots of stitches and now I can't smile straight


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

2021 vs 2012 ... the years, they transpose


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I wonder if it heeled up? 
I've stabbed myself in the hand, multiple times. Never have I thought...I should post this on mtbr. Until now









Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Sheesh WHALENARD, but a preview warning label on that photo woodja?

Now I've got a bad case of the chills.
=sParty


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

First day of a 10 day vaca in Moab.








Just spilled some beer on'em and kept going. Rode everyday.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

wtf did you do in Moab ? sort bobcats ?


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Climbing accident, rope burns. Bit scary. 

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## chris_27 (Jan 15, 2021)

me neither, i dont smile that often


----------

